
The Simple Logical Puzzle That Shows How Illogical We Are - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-simple-logical-puzzle-that-shows-how-illogical-we-are
======
totalZero
Or it just shows us that most people don't seek contradiction to disprove a
proposition.

